# Finished the dro on my enco milldrill



## fixit (May 23, 2014)

I finally got my IGAGE DRO finished. I know it's not the fancy DRO's that do all the math but for my budget it works for me. It sure beats a magnetic base indicator or counting turns & marks. I got the spindle DRO bout 18 months ago to prove to myself it would work for me, it did. So I purchased the other two & this is how it ended up on the mill. I know the shop is a mess I'm working on that also. Just had too much going on, haven't had time to get the kayak in the water. Hope you enjoy my project I'll post some of my steam engines kayak trailer, & three wheel motor bike   soon.


----------



## lwhaples (May 24, 2014)

Looks good,like it came that way.


----------



## davidh (May 24, 2014)

it wouldn't hurt to make some swarf shields for the horiz. ones. . . I used a political sign that was left after an election, heated it, bent into a 90D shape then cut with a razor knife.  I should have taken some photos of it. . . .


----------



## lens42 (May 24, 2014)

If you have a bit of electronics skill, you are only about $110 away from a killer readout that hooks up to iGaging scales
http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html
I built one with a $100 Android tablet from Bestbuy, but if you already have an Android tablet, then this is almost free.


----------



## nightowl499 (May 25, 2014)

good job. I put these on my old enco mill also.  it really enhances things you can do well and they do seem to be very acurate, and not constantly trying to worry about the backlash. only difference is i put the x on the front of my table so as not to give up any travel


----------



## kevinpg (May 26, 2014)

lens42 said:


> If you have a bit of electronics skill, you are only about $110 away from a killer readout that hooks up to iGaging scales
> http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html
> I built one with a $100 Android tablet from Bestbuy, but if you already have an Android tablet, then this is almost free.


I used my android smartphone until woot.com had a 7" android v4.2 with wifi and bluetooth for 49.50 to my door. it does not have great battery life but came with charger so that is not an issue.

seems to be fine so far.


----------



## Monk (May 26, 2014)

Nice Job! I like that you have all of the readouts right in front of you.


----------

